# TNA is back!



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thursday Night Action at KatyRC! 

Racing starts at 7:00 PM. Target finish is 10:00 PM. Nitros and electrics are both welcome. We will run two rounds of qualifying and abbreviated mains based on entries. Each driver is limited to one class on Thursdays. Come get your RC fix and still be home before midnight. Think of this as a great warmup for the HARC race this weekend.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

TNA?? This is why I don't read any of the RC threads. I was expecting something pleasat viewing and it's really just RC talk. I've been bamboozled.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> TNA?? This is why I don't read any of the RC threads. I was expecting something pleasat viewing and it's really just RC talk. I've been bamboozled.


Stay in school.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

???? Okay. LOL. No comment.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be there for e-buggy


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Should be good to go..


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

If I get my buggy back together I'm there also.


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

Im going to try, If I can finish up at work early


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jason Beam and Smiley said they are in also.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

i'll b there.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish it was closer so I could make it. Just too far to get the trailer put away and then head back home.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Going to try and escape from hell , i mean work to run

bigg e


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

See you guys there!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be out there all day Thursday!!!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be there calling the races and hopefully getting in at least a race or two! Track is awesome, got a chance to run a few packs on it. lotsa fun with 2w buggy too!


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in for 4x4sc


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I plan to be there e buggy!!


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm in for e-buggy


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Who's in.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Marcus if you want we can tag team the mic so you can get run time ... I am in for e buggy or sc


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> Who's in.


Got all my stuff packed, heading that way soon as I get out of the office.


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

I might be able to make it out


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Graydog328 said:


> Got all my stuff packed, heading that way soon as I get out of the office.


Same here. I need some racing, been stuck in prego wife land for a while so I'm looking forward to tonight and Saturday... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2011)

Y'all better hurry up! It's bananas out here.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

What an awesome turnout tonight!! Had a blast until my ESC died!!


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes the turnout was great. It sure seamed that everyone was having a blast. Great job on the track Mark.


2 Thumbs up for the improvements Katy RC


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How many entries did you guys end up having?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark told me 27


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

If you were not there you missed one heck of a time !!!!! Ready for tomorrow track is grooving great.....


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Great night of racing @ Katy for sure. Cant wait till next time!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Fun for sure... See you guys next Thursday!


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

It was great night of racing. Thanks to Mark for another great layout and Marcus and Bigge for awesome announcing. Kellie, great job on making all this happen.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a good time, lots of ebuggies out there.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

It was fun for sure! Marcus....we can rematch in SC saturday.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a great time last night. The track is AWESOME and Tank has done a very good job of making the place look clean and sharp!!! Very fun, challenging and total off-road!

Great turnout last night and I was in bed by 10:15, nice!


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

My son and I had a great time last night running the e-buggy class. Thanks Katy.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

wily said:


> It was fun for sure! Marcus....we can rematch in SC saturday.


FO SHO!! had some mechanical issues i just found so i think it will be a little quicker tomorrow. And this time maybe the corner marshalls phone will not ring and he can pick my car up!! :headknock


----------

